

Ask: What are the Mechatronics related startups that I can work for? - hotshot

I have completed my undergrad in Mechanical Engg. plus I have deep interest in start-up&#x2F;entrepreneurship. So I wanted to get involve with mechanical startup
======
ddv
Cruise (self-driving cars)

[1]
[https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/cruiseautomationinc?sid=68](https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/cruiseautomationinc?sid=68)

